# Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!



## George Farmer (24 Dec 2011)

Merry Christmas, dear UKAPS members, mods, admin and sponsors!  

I hope you all have a great festive period.

I'd like to take this opportunity to thank you all for your valued contributions to the forum. You all help make this one of the best sources of planted aquarium and aquascaping information in the world and it's a real privilege to be associated with you all.

Cheers,
George


----------



## Arana (24 Dec 2011)

Merry Xmas George and everyone on UKAPS


----------



## mitchelllawson (24 Dec 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Gary Nelson (24 Dec 2011)

Merry Christmas UKAPS


----------



## thingymajig (24 Dec 2011)

Merry xmas everyone


----------



## Gill (24 Dec 2011)

Merry Christmas to One and All


----------



## ghostsword (24 Dec 2011)

Hear hear.


___________________________

Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year


----------



## Tony Swinney (24 Dec 2011)

Happy Christmas folks, and best wishes for 2012 - may your flora flourish and be algae free 

Tony


----------



## foxfish (24 Dec 2011)

I wish for a very merry & festive time for all my forum friends


----------



## Matt Warner (24 Dec 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone hope you all have a good one and don't get too drunk


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Dec 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!  Here's hoping Santa brings you all the aquascaping gifts you hoped for!


----------



## ZliBrka (24 Dec 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## andyh (24 Dec 2011)

Merry Christmas Dudes and Dudettes! Hope you all have good one!

See you on the other side !


----------



## mdhardy01 (24 Dec 2011)

It's not what's under the tree but who's around it 
Merry Christmas to all
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLarner (25 Dec 2011)

merry xmas everyone x


----------



## Callum (25 Dec 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Antoni (25 Dec 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone! 
Wish you all good health and all the best!


----------



## Themuleous (28 Dec 2011)

Happy Xmas all


----------



## Arana (31 Dec 2011)

Happy New Year UKAPS and all the members


----------



## rebus (31 Dec 2011)

Happy new year to all.


----------



## hotweldfire (1 Jan 2012)

Happy new year


----------



## pike (1 Jan 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Callum (1 Jan 2012)

Happy new year all!


----------



## Orlando (1 Jan 2012)

Happy new year plant friends!


----------



## doobiw55 (1 Jan 2012)

Happy new year ukaps.


----------

